# Hail and Farewell Party for Huntsman.



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fellas, were sending one of MDs favorite sons out to the sticks of North Carolina. But before he goes, let's have one last hurrah! 

The plan will be to take Huntsman out for dinner on the night of June 22nd and then go fishing afterwards. (Actually, the fishing is just a trick to get him to bring his stuff so I can buy it all for $23. That's my final offer.  )

B-,
Lots of nice stuff being said behind your back through PMs, so I thought I would share some with you. 



fishbait said:


> I'm gonna miss that loud mouth of his.





cygnus-x1 said:


> Sounds like a great idea.





TunaFish said:


> Great idea!!! I'm game.





AtlantaKing said:


> I'm game.





Fishbreath said:


> I'm game. I agree, I'm gonna miss him as well. A definite good guy. Count me in.





TunaFish said:


> I'm in. Oh fellas, don't forget to bring your ear plugs for the mouth that will roar!!!





okimavich said:


> Don't worry, fishbait has been good enough to keep us in tip-top shape by desensitizing our ears.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I love that I was not quoted on this

"Get the heck outta here! Let's take him pin rigging. I hear baby croakah makes good cobia candy!"


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Dang, you did all that quote and pasting from your Blackberry? Respect.

Count me in.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I love the quote of the 'Mouth that Roared'... 

When he moves to NC, we could call him the 'Mouth of the South' J/K Love ya man! 

Lets do this!!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

When every your ready to retired your be a damn good guide on AI ...Can I have the gps to your AI hot spot   

Stay strong !!!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone got a suggestion for a restaurant somwhere between PG, Baltimore, and MoCo? Maybe somewhere along the way to AI, OC, DE?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Much luv fellas.. it's been a pleasure to have fished w/ all and do look fwd to "tell'n it like it is" to all of you that need to be brought down a notch.. Hmmm..
















And as always... I'll miagia san "polish" the final cut ups...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I aint saying nothing*

  

My brother from another mother...........

Wax off bro


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

From what I heard last night I would love to go. Where would it be held?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

If we're headin' east for fishin' after this little shindig . . . how's about an oldie but goodie:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nah... that big of a meal might put me to sleep!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Count me in! I've fished with B once at SPSP and it was a pleasure... he even gave me his croaker.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Count me in! I've fished with B once at SPSP and it was a pleasure... he even gave me his croaker.


The only thing that bama ever game me was a headache


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Nah... that big of a meal might put me to sleep!


H3ll J - any meal is going to put you to sleep.. better just come to fish..   



fingers&claws said:


> The only thing that bama ever game me was a headache


LOL... glad it was a gamey headache..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Count me in*

I never met Huntsman, but I love to Eat&Fish.... I might even be able to give FB some lessons.. LOL


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

It's unfortunate to see you go Huntsman but the cost of living in NC is a lot cheaper than here. You can still afford to stock pile surf gear while never using it. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Are we picking up Beauty Supplies for B, too? We can't send him south looking too much like an ugly bama, can we?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Espresso said:


> It's unfortunate to see you go Huntsman but the cost of living in NC is a lot cheaper than here. You can still afford to stock pile surf gear while never using it. Best of luck to you and your family.


Heck, the cost of an ugly stick is the same everywhere!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*So true, so true..*



Espresso said:


> It's unfortunate to see you go Huntsman but the cost of living in NC is a lot cheaper than here. You can still afford to stock pile surf gear while never using it. Best of luck to you and your family.


Perhaps he can finally buy a stinkin pier net and stop borrowing my crappy popnet!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

TunaFish said:


> Perhaps he can finally buy a stinkin pier net and stop borrowing my crappy popnet!!!


I didn't know you needed a poopnet to bring up spots?    

sorry Huntsman... can't resist. I'm game depending on a date. 

Who's the guy who ate 10 plates at that buffet last time?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That would be Tunafish.... The date is Friday the 22nd and fishing through Sat.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Andre said:


> When every your ready to retired your be a damn good guide on AI ...Can I have the gps to your AI hot spot
> 
> Stay strong !!!!!!!


Sure.. gotta have a 4x4 to get there.. y don't you try your boi.. heard he had a souped up Chevy 4x4 w/ custom everything...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

okimavich said:


> Are we picking up Beauty Supplies for B, too? We can't send him south looking too much like an ugly bama, can we?


oooohhhh.. i'm going to have to rest on this one for a sec... just wait Jo - i got your arse a full one... lol... 



seasalt said:


> ...Who's the guy who ate 10 plates at that buffet last time?


the same slacker w/ the sorry arse pop net!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have one of the pop nets and they aren't bad if you also have one of the weights that is designed to go in the bottom of the net...

Huntsman, good luck in NC.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

charlotte croaker
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/bigbluegill.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
vs
COBIA
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/Cobia.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
it is worth the gas!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

French said:


> charlotte croaker
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/bigbluegill.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> vs
> COBIA
> ...


A [email protected]#n classic John... I knew you'd tempt me to making that trip... ha.. but not Father's day weekend.. just ain't gonna happen.. maybe another go round.. let me know...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

```
heard he had a souped up Chevy 4x4 w/ custom everything...
```
HA ha ha ha ...I heard he almost got bagged[ arrested] by USF&W over the w/e


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Andre said:


> ```
> heard he had a souped up Chevy 4x4 w/ custom everything...
> ```
> HA ha ha ha ...I heard he almost got bagged[ arrested] by USF&W over the w/e


This is gonna be good . . . I can feel it!!!!!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

I think I like this chit more than Melrose Place or Dawson's Creek.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sadly*

I will be working. So I will say this.....best wishes to Huntsman and may the fish GODS smile fondly upon him.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what's USF&W?




Andre said:


> ```
> heard he had a souped up Chevy 4x4 w/ custom everything...
> ```
> HA ha ha ha ...I heard he almost got bagged[ arrested] by USF&W over the w/e


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*To My Fishing Buddy/ Partner In Crime*

MAN ITS BEEN REALLY COOL GOING FISHING WITH YOU. I STILL LAUGH AT HOW WE MET AT THE NARROWS.  SINCE THAT NIGHT I HAVE NEVER FISHED AND LAUGHED AS MUCH AS I DO AROUND YOUR CRAZY ASS. SO NOW WHAT AM I GONNA DO? I GOT! ILL MEET YA IN VA AND WE GET THOSE CATFISH THAT WE WERE SUPPOSED TO GO AFTER OR HIT VA BEACH AND OUR "SECRET SPOT" FOR THE CROAKERS  IM SURE ILL WILL SEE YA AROUND TAKE CARE BRO AND BEST WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> A [email protected]#n classic John... I knew you'd tempt me to making that trip... ha.. but not Father's day weekend.. just ain't gonna happen.. maybe another go round.. let me know...



sadly I won't be making the trip this weekend either. I am broke as a joke until next pay day (just bought a car). The kings that are inshore down at Bogue are small right now, the bigger ones are at Yaupon and Oceancrest, which is too long a drive for me (7 hours). All the nice cobia are stacked up on the shoals at Hatteras.

July-August will be the prime times.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> MAN ITS BEEN REALLY COOL GOING FISHING WITH YOU. I STILL LAUGH AT HOW WE MET AT THE NARROWS.  SINCE THAT NIGHT I HAVE NEVER FISHED AND LAUGHED AS MUCH AS I DO AROUND YOUR CRAZY ASS. SO NOW WHAT AM I GONNA DO? I GOT! ILL MEET YA IN VA AND WE GET THOSE CATFISH THAT WE WERE SUPPOSED TO GO AFTER OR HIT VA BEACH AND OUR "SECRET SPOT" FOR THE CROAKERS  IM SURE ILL WILL SEE YA AROUND TAKE CARE BRO AND BEST WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


LOL.. Man, you know we're not done. I was just think'n bout those catfish the other day...dagnabbit... we'll be there soon enough and been great hang'n out w/ a fellow Hamptonian that have OOOOO SOOOO MUCCCHHHHH in common... snicker snicker snicker.... 



kmw21230 said:


> what's USF&W?


United States Fisheries & Wildlife - The federalies.. damn if you face up w/ these folks you're in deep kaca... wouldn't suprise me though.. Once illegal all ways illegal... what a dum ass... 

John - we'll definitley have to get that Bogue trip together and hopefully it'll be sometime w/ in the next couple of months... just depends on when and how the new gig is gonna play out.. no funds no travel...    hahahahaha...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> what's USF&W?


Fish and Wildlife po po


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hold Up!!!*

Are you trying to tell me that we have P&S members poaching!!!!! No Freaking way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Man, I'm gonna miss your wife.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

HUH



Lipyourown said:


> Man, I'm gonna miss your wife.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Man, I'm gonna miss your wife.


Awe... man why you gonna go there... Dont' be mad when your kid comes out w/ a fro... singing Love and Happiness....  



kmw21230 said:


> Are you trying to tell me that we have P&S members poaching!!!!! No Freaking way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if you're here longe enough you'll see who we're talk'n about...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Awwwwwwwwww*



Huntsman said:


> Awe... man why you gonna go there... Dont' be mad when your kid comes out w/ a fro... singing Love and Happiness....
> 
> 
> 
> if you're here longe enough you'll see who we're talk'n about...


HE STUCK YA GOOD ON THAT ONE ROSEY


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ithink i figured out who you're talking about! As soon as i heard something about a souped up chevey i kinda knew. I was waiting for someone to meant the 200lb dog he has!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

MANDINGO said:


> HE STUCK YA GOOD ON THAT ONE ROSEY



From the looks of it, his family never grew a fro...just a real shiny nogging


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Awe... man why you gonna go there... Dont' be mad when your kid comes out w/ a fro... singing Love and Happiness....
> 
> 
> 
> if you're here longe enough you'll see who we're talk'n about...


Dang B - you crack me up!!!  You gots to stay in touch!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*I Owe Her Some Back Payments*

''John - we'll definitley have to get that Bogue trip together and hopefully it'll be sometime w/ in the next couple of months... just depends on when and how the new gig is gonna play out.. no funds no travel... hahahahaha'' 
GUESS I BETTER PAY HER FOR BACK WORK AND I DO MEAN BACK WORK!  SO NOW U CAN GO FISHING. BY FEBRUARY YOUR SON SHOULD SHOULD BE HERE. BY THE WAY IF YA GIVE HER SMORES SHE MAKES IT WORTH YA WHILE  
  opcorn: ROSEY TOLD ME ABOUT THAT TRICK!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fireworks! Straight up fireworks!

Ya can't keep the Hunsman down!!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> ''John - we'll definitley have to get that Bogue trip together and hopefully it'll be sometime w/ in the next couple of months... just depends on when and how the new gig is gonna play out.. no funds no travel... hahahahaha''
> GUESS I BETTER PAY HER FOR BACK WORK AND I DO MEAN BACK WORK!  SO NOW U CAN GO FISHING. BY FEBRUARY YOUR SON SHOULD SHOULD BE HERE. BY THE WAY IF YA GIVE HER SMORES SHE MAKES IT WORTH YA WHILE
> opcorn: ROSEY TOLD ME ABOUT THAT TRICK!


U BACK STABB'N LONE RANGER RIDIN, you know your Ms ain't really taking classes for her job, NO BABYSITTER HAVIN...    


lipmynutzinyourmouth said:


> From the looks of it, his family never grew a fro...just a real shiny nogging


BTW MATT - Your shorty says she likes clean heads.. they go down smoother!!!!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

What a bunch of BAMA's     

LMAO !!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> BTW MATT - Your shorty says she likes clean heads.. they go down smoother!!!!!!!


I may be wrong, but I think that Huntsman is infering that he has been dining at your wife's clam buffet restaurant.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

French said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that Huntsman is infering that he has been dining at your wife's clam buffet restaurant.


Nah, French, just saying she's been tak'n lessons on the skin flutte in a key of D....  



cygnus-x1 said:


> What a bunch of BAMA's
> 
> LMAO !!!


I know Cyg..funny chit ain't it... my side is kill'n me....:redface: :redface: :redface:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

so she has been eating on soup cans? that has to hurt.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*Shindig or bust*

guys i have enjoyed listening to a lot the dialogue between huntsman and the other P&Sers. if you dont mind I liked to see about making a run from philly to your shindig?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The more, the merrier!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

So where is everyone going to eat?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> If we're headin' east for fishin' after this little shindig . . . how's about an oldie but goodie:


Here.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Lol Yep*



fingersandclaws said:


> This is gonna be good . . . I can feel it!!!!!
> 
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> I think I like this chit more than Melrose Place or Dawson's Creek.


I KNOW AND I WANNA HERE THE LIES THAT FOLLOW  opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Oki, have to disagree...*

Our fearless leader FishBait will pick a convenient location for all to meet.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

We have to at least pick up some beauty supplies for B then.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

okimavich said:


> We have to at least pick up some beauty supplies for B then.


Agree with ya on 110%!!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

so, whats the exact date for this? I need to clear out my calendar.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*June 22nd..*

The plan is to do a "little" fishing afterwards.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

After some long consultation with the WBB elder council, including our designated old fart (Tunafish), we have decided to bring Huntsman to the Fisherman's Inn at Kent Narrows. Their address is 3116 Main Street, which is on the eastern side of the small bridge at the Narrows. 

The "Hail and Farewell" will be held on June 22 and all are welcome to bring their fishing rods and fish the narrows til midnight and continue onward to other points from there. The restaurant is casual dining and the menu is mostly seafood.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> After some long consultation with the WBB elder council, including our designated old fart (Tunafish), we have decided to bring Huntsman to the Fisherman's Inn at Kent Narrows. Their address is 3116 Main Street, which is on the eastern side of the small bridge at the Narrows.
> 
> The "Hail and Farewell" will be held on June 22 and all are welcome to bring their fishing rods and fish the narrows til midnight and continue onward to other points from there. The restaurant is casual dining and the menu is mostly seafood.


Hey, who ya calling a fart?

I think you should rename the theme "Hail, Farewell and Punt"


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Hey, who ya calling a fart?
> 
> I think you should rename the theme "Hail, Farewell and Punt"


"Hail, and Drop-Kick to the Teeth with a double axe handle chop to the Dome"!!!!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys are having a bit too much fun here, time to get out and just go fishing.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> You guys are having a bit too much fun here, time to get out and just go fishing.


On a boat,
With a float,
On a pier,
With a beer,
Or from the surf,
Watching a lady smurf,

MD/DE is always having fun.

 

Where did I leave the green eggs and ham . . .


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> "Hail, and Drop-Kick to the Teeth with a double axe handle chop to the Dome"!!!!


Don't make me break out my Tiger claw and Iron Fist on dat arese FC...    DO you forget who I am.. 










hehehehe 


*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*

















*“I need you to measure my rod tonight.” 
--FingersandClaws – 5.23.07*


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Cowboys Fan*

Now after all I heard about huntsman being a good guy. come to find out he's a Cowboyz fan!!!! What a let down....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> Now after all I heard about huntsman being a good guy. come to find out he's a Cowboyz fan!!!! What a let down....


He is? Dude!! thats a shame. doesn't he know moving to NC is still ******* country.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Huntsy ... What do ya call this ??











A Dallas Cowboy with the CHIT kicked out of 'em


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

seasalt said:


> He is? Dude!! thats a shame. doesn't he know moving to NC is still ******* country.





kmw21230 said:


> Now after all I heard about huntsman being a good guy. come to find out he's a Cowboyz fan!!!! What a let down....





cygnus-x1 said:


> Hey Huntsy ... What do ya call this ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]#n pole smokers!!!!!!!!!! The three skindeegoes...   How's that skin flutte treo coming along..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> We have to at least pick up some beauty supplies for B then.


We're gonna need something a little more heavy duty than that. Someone should call one of those extreme makeover shows and see if we can use Huntsman as a candidate.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

We will see who has the last laugh this season... Go Skins.... You're from Va correct? dont you know that 's Redskins country!!!!!!! America's Dream!!!! 



Huntsman said:


> [email protected]#n pole smokers!!!!!!!!!! The three skindeegoes...   How's that skin flutte treo coming along..


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

fishbait said:


> After some long consultation with the WBB elder council, including our designated old fart (Tunafish), we have decided to bring Huntsman to the Fisherman's Inn at Kent Narrows. Their address is 3116 Main Street, which is on the eastern side of the small bridge at the Narrows.
> 
> The "Hail and Farewell" will be held on June 22 and all are welcome to bring their fishing rods and fish the narrows til midnight and continue onward to other points from there. The restaurant is casual dining and the menu is mostly seafood.


I don't remember meeting with Huntsman but I'll try be at his Farewell party :beer: .
What time?????


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Hey Huntsy ... What do ya call this ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought that is the way they bought their hats and just grew into them.:redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

papership said:


> I don't remember meeting with Huntsman but I'll try be at his Farewell party :beer: .
> What time?????


Let's plan on meeting there around 7pm. Hopefully, that should give everyone enough time to get out there.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

If you're doing this on a Friday, I suggest getting a head count and make reservations if you can.
.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> If you're doing this on a Friday, I suggest getting a head count and make reservations if you can.
> .


Good idea. Who's coming?


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

Papership is coming  :beer:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Me.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will be there with guest.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

OWTH... 

Me.  
.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

22nd? I'll be there


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Geez.. guess that means I'll have to show up


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Me


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll be there for the show!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You know how random my schedule is. It'll depend on staff and big parties. Hopefully I can go . . . I really liked the food there


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> You know how random my schedule is. It'll depend on staff and big parties. Hopefully I can go . . . I really liked the food there


LOSER!!!   

Hey Yul, are you working next weekend, thinking about bring'n the Mrs to the resty...for a relax'n even'n...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> LOSER!!!
> 
> Hey Yul, are you working next weekend, thinking about bring'n the Mrs to the resty...for a relax'n even'n...


Cool. Depends on if there are fish to be caught  I'll make sure to tell my staff to take real good care of the dark fella with the shiny head


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Cool. Depends on if there are fish to be caught  I'll make sure to tell my staff to take real good care of the dark fella with the shiny head


Just make sure you're standing on a bar stool because I know your short arse can't look them straight in the eye to convey your message...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

you WBB boyz should be headed up here to Jersey. They are catching some doormat flukes. They are all over as well as chomper blues, hog stripers, porgies are showing up and guarantee a keeper size tog each (only allowed one keeper per day right now . Easy to catch here at the shark river inlet (my secret honey hole).

From what I have been reading AI is just too much of a hit or miss for the drive. For the same drive come to NJ and I will put you on the fish. Belmar--->Point Pleasant----->Raritan Bay-----> and last stop Sandy Hook just on the other side of Raritan. If you don't bring "SOME" fish home sell your gear and call it quits. Pkus some sweet eye candy. Now that is too good to pass up isn't it??? Tell me when in advnace so I can ask for a couple days off. If you guys can come down on the weekday even better.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

KT

ummmmmm! food for thought


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Well alright maybe I was just a bit anxious to get out there from all the reports of good catches from shore I have been reading in "In Fisherman" mag as well as Fishermen's den and Alex's B&T. Apparently, fish are being caught from Barnegat to Raritan.

Manasquan river gas been producing nicely. That pocket I'm thinking is holding some good size flukes. Deleware is still the hot spot for fluke, but Nj has a notorious reputation of keeper size doormats, some of the PB's has been limiting out. Although fishing is mostly a hit and miss opportunity, now is the time when fishing favors the angler with a mix bag. Easy enough to pick togs off the inlets at this time. Water temps migrated them out of the deep and coming to the inlets and rock piles. Keeper flukes has been caught on ocean side in the wash and rips.

Lip, as far as food for thought goes, I should clarify myself. This post was for an intended individual luring him to "come on up" whenever your ready and bring the crew.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> Well alright maybe I was just a bit anxious to get out there from all the reports of good catches from shore I have been reading in "In Fisherman" mag as well as Fishermen's den and Alex's B&T. Apparently, fish are being caught from Barnegat to Raritan.
> 
> Manasquan river gas been producing nicely. That pocket I'm thinking is holding some good size flukes. Deleware is still the hot spot for fluke, but Nj has a notorious reputation of keeper size doormats, some of the PB's has been limiting out. Although fishing is mostly a hit and miss opportunity, now is the time when fishing favors the angler with a mix bag. Easy enough to pick togs off the inlets at this time. Water temps migrated them out of the deep and coming to the inlets and rock piles. Keeper flukes has been caught on ocean side in the wash and rips.
> 
> Lip, as far as food for thought goes, I should clarify myself. This post was for an intended individual luring him to "come on up" whenever your ready and bring the crew.


Hey Buddy! I'm coming up again on the weekend of the 23rd. Not sure what the family plans are yet, but I'll definitely try to sneak in some fishing with ya. I'll PM you details when I find out more. Thanks for the invite! 

Hey crew. Have bait, will travel! If you can make it out, you guys can stay over at my brothers place with me while we're up there.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> You know how random my schedule is. It'll depend on staff and big parties. Hopefully I can go . . . I really liked the food there



you better make it i owe you a meal:beer: :beer: :fishing: :fishing: 

and on that note count me in.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

bivalvebill said:


> you better make it i owe you a meal:beer: :beer: :fishing: :fishing:
> 
> and on that note count me in.



oh yeah, this will help my decision. Do you remember what the most expensive thing was on the menu?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll be there! Looking forward to it. what are the plans aftewards? Anybody planning to head east or south?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Just an update*

Looks like we will have a group of 13 so far. Here are the list of attendees:

fishbait
papership
Tunafish
jcreamer+guest
BubbaBlue
French
Huntsman
Fishbreath
AtlantaKing
fingersandclaws
BivalveBill
SeaSalt


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I won't be able to make it. The original date was better for me. I will have family in tow on the way home to Crisfield on that Friday evening.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

So, this is on Friday night around Bay Bridge? How's the traffic?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was out the whole week last week. someone please recap for me what happened. I'd like to attend.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> So, this is on Friday night around Bay Bridge? How's the traffic?


Might be bad. I guarantee that it'll be real bad getting across the Severn River bridge. That's becoming the choke point now.  

It's something to consider if you live west of Annapolis. Doesn't matter to me. I live in the area and take shortcuts to the Bay Bridge.
.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

the WBB should join me for this!!!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/KING.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

one of five caught last thursday and friday.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Carpooling would be a good idea.

I think the Rt 50 HOV lane is 24 hours so it may speed up the trip.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Carpooling would be a good idea.
> 
> I think the Rt 50 HOV lane is 24 hours so it may speed up the trip.


Listen to WTOP traffic on the 8's AND watch the traffic cameras. As of late the traffic has been bad only from I 97 down to the severn river bridge. Now that is an hour or so delay. If you hear it is backed up simply go N on 97 for a while and pickup Benfield rd and head out towards rt 2. Take rt 2 south. This will put you on 50 East past the Severn river bridge jam. Of course if you are coming from the south this may not be an option. This is an option if you are coming from the Columbia area. Check the maps for the exact details. I pickup Jumpers Hole off Benfield to get me more south on 2.

Also scheduling the dinner late would help. We are usually on the road home around 7:30pm and by 8:00 the bridge is clear unless there is an accident.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

French said:


> the WBB should join me for this!!!
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/KING.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> one of five caught last thursday and friday.



Nice FEESH man! I don't have the luxury of such long trips unless they are planned out WAY in advance. I bet they are fun to catch!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dinner at 8:30pm or 9pm? Please... I don't want to burn gas for 3+ hours trying to come over from VA. I have to cross the dreaded Wilson bridge, Severn Bridge, and Bay Bridge... that one hour for each bridge...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Dinner*

7:00pm..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> dinner at 8:30pm or 9pm? Please... I don't want to burn gas for 3+ hours trying to come over from VA. I have to cross the dreaded Wilson bridge, Severn Bridge, and Bay Bridge... that one hour for each bridge...


SS, I may have an extra seat in my car if you want to ride down together, but, here's the catch. I can't stay for fishing through Saturday. Got to go to NJ the next day.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishbait fears kings!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> fishbait fears kings!


Actually, I'm afraid of a 6 hour drive to go somewhere where 9 out of 10 fishermen will leave skunked, only to enjoy another 6 hour drive with my fishing buddies who now smell like bunker. You better know of a real good buffet down there French. Oh, and kings make really good cutbait for blues!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

ah! let me clear up your misconceptions

1) it is damn near impossible to get skunked. If the water is even moderately decent, you will catch a ton of blues, with some spanish mixed in. If you are really desperate, for bait (ie, there are no blues), you can sibiki up varieties of shad, pinfish, or bottom fish for croakah, spot, ect.

2) bunker? down south, it is Menhaden, and the only way you get those is if a school comes close and Danny gets them with the net. Then everybody gets to share bait!

3) 6 hours is a small price to pay to hear the reel scream one time... especially when you get to wait in the shade with no greenies!


Don't worry my friend, I will talk you into it before the summer ends. Amy and I are going this weekend, and AtlantaKing may be coming as well. 7 kings have been caught since Thursday, and the water has not even been pretty.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Why would you want to bring a lightbulb like AK on your romantic weekend getaway with Amy. opcorn: Oh well, different strokes for different folks...... Don't forget your ear plugs!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Actually, I'm afraid of a 6 hour drive to go somewhere where 9 out of 10 fishermen will leave skunked, only to enjoy another 6 hour drive with my fishing buddies who now smell like bunker. You better know of a real good buffet down there French. Oh, and kings make really good cutbait for blues!


LOL.. is that any different than a two hour drive w/ no fish and all of you have the funky skunk muisc playing in the background...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French, I may have to bring Huntsman with me. I hear he's really good at helping everyone else land their fish!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> French, I may have to bring Huntsman with me. I hear he's really good at helping everyone else land their fish!


LOL.. If you recall we've gotten keepers from AI each time we've went. And what did you fellas get.. a much needed tan...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I didn't know there was a seafood market on AI??  I'm assuming that's where you got them "keepers"??? hehehehe. Where be my sunglasses.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> I didn't know there was a seafood market on AI??  I'm assuming that's where you got them "keepers"??? hehehehe. Where be my sunglasses.


lol.. figured you'd bring up fish market considering the fish that you say you catch are probably from your restaurant...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just bumping this up to the top to remind everyone that this is coming up this Friday at the Fisherman's Inn. Bring your rods too... So we can beat the h3ck out of Huntsman!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder! That's the one just over the Bay Bridge, right? What time?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Milt,

It'll be @7:00pm


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Just bumping this up to the top to remind everyone that this is coming up this Friday at the Fisherman's Inn. Bring your rods too... So we can beat the h3ck out of Huntsman!


no rods for me, i'm just bringing a baseball bat...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> no rods for me, i'm just bringing a baseball bat...


Better bring a stretcher to, because I'm gonna lay your arse out...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Huntsman said:


> Better bring a stretcher to, because I'm gonna lay your arse out...


LOL... haahaa


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Something just occured to me: this little shindig is going to be on the other side of the Bay Bridge, on a Friday evening, at 7pm  Heck, if I left work at noon, I'd just about get there on time...:redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AK, You can ride down with Fingers and Me. Just bring you KN setup to work with ya.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> AK, You can ride down with Fingers and Me. Just bring you KN setup to work with ya.


Huh? Where we goin? When? Were you guys being serious about having a farewell for ole' Huntsie??? Seriously??? We're gonna do something nice for that bama???


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I need an address so I can google map this. I know Kent Narrows about as well as I know where the top croaker holes are.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Here it is Frenchie!!!*

3116 Main Street, Grasonville, MD 21638, Kent Narrows

Can't give you the info on Croaker holes, it's way out of your league!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

French said:


> I as well as I know where the top croaker holes are.


Have to be able to cast past your big toe to find them croaks Frenchster...


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

So I thought I would take a shot in the dark and ask the wife about fishing this weekend......I can honestly say I saw my life flash before me. I told her she has a birthday every year, and that we dont always lose a mildly decent fisherman (Trying to keep his ego under control, if that is at all possible.)from our community.

Of course after the look that I got I quickly said J/K!! I'll make our dinner reservations   :redface: 

Tiny


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

One last bump. This is going to be tonight at the Fisherman's Inn at 7pm. Anyone want to carpool? AK are you riding down with us?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I swear, this just better not be me, Fishbait, and Huntsman, sittin' around a table, tryin' to act all fancy eatin' with the fork in our left hands talkin' about the weather!!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I swear, this just better not be me, Fishbait, and Huntsman, sittin' around a table, tryin' to act all fancy eatin' with the fork in our left hands talkin' about the weather!!!!!


Just as long as no one discusses 'hard candy' things your dignity will be preserved    

Best of luck huntsy !!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm out. 

Brian, have a good dinner, and a safe journey south! I'll catch ya laterz.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Take me off the list... got things I gotta do tonight.

Hunts, 
Man, don't think we've ever met, but the best of luck to ya' in your future endeavors.
.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> So I thought I would take a shot in the dark and ask the wife about fishing this weekend......I can honestly say I saw my life flash before me. I told her she has a birthday every year, and that we dont always lose a mildly decent fisherman (Trying to keep his ego under control, if that is at all possible.)from our community.
> 
> Of course after the look that I got I quickly said J/K!! I'll make our dinner reservations   :redface:
> 
> Tiny


Man, I told you to leave that alone.. now the next time I see you, you'll have whooping stick marks all over..  

To all much thanks it has been a good season for me here in the MD area and I can say it has been a blessing to have met so many good friends that will last a lifetime.. well NOT!!! LOL..j/k. For those of you who I didnt' get a chance to meet or fish with there is all ways next time. When you see my lil ole name pop up on the board you can best bet I'm on my way North to get into some action... 

See all tonight who venture out to fight the great baybridge lockdown..


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

*Have a car problem*

Guys I have problem with my car it's in the shop tomorrow we plan to hit CHP hope it will be done by tomorrow morning
have a great time 
Huntman have a safe trip


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Man, I told you to leave that alone.. now the next time I see you, you'll have whooping stick marks all over..



I had to atleast try. With the way this started this morning I thought for sure she was going to tell me to get out......I figured hell ill go fishing all weekend, and hopefully when i got back my stuff would still be located inside of the house and not on the grass.......That or my stuff was there and hers was gone   

But everything is all patched up :beer: :beer: :beer: 

Anyway huntsman, be safe, and with any luck ill be down that way myself in Oct/Nov......just remember that when I need to find a place to hunt down there opcorn: opcorn: 

Tiny


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Man oh man!!!*

My stomach hurt real bad after our dinner. No, not from the food but, just cracking up with these nuts!!! Great time for those who showed!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Had a great time with you boys! And, I'm glad we didn't get kicked out!!!!!!!! 

Sure will miss you after you're gone, Huntsman. We won't have anyone left who's really qualified to help land a fish or catch some sandfleas! Take care buddy.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

So, uh, who's going to get the pager next time now that Huntsman is leaving?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

okimavich said:


> So, uh, who's going to get the pager next time now that Huntsman is leaving?


No need for pager. You can hear him from 3 states away!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Had a great time with you boys! And, I'm glad we didn't get kicked out!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sure will miss you after you're gone, Huntsman. We won't have anyone left who's really qualified to help land a fish or catch some sandfleas! Take care buddy.


LOL.. I believe Tuna was going to get us kicked out w/ his brutal Bruce Lee imitations that stunk to high heaven.. 

So glad to oblidge you non-fish finding foolios. Just imagine, if those BAMAS!! had not have been w/ me they wouldn't have seen any fish. So, next year when you funny farm addicts are trying to beg me to come back up because you can't find fish.. I'll sit back and reminisce and say... TO BAD SUCKAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> LOL.. I believe Tuna was going to get us kicked out w/ his brutal Bruce Lee imitations that stunk to high heaven..


Man, you're so wrong on that one. Remember Bill's classic remark??? They'll never kick me out, it's you that we can put the blame!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Even though I only got the final chapter of dinner, it was a blast. Considering we only had 1 brutha in our group, I felt safe in knowing that if the police showed up, I had a scape goat  Man, you guys are a rowdy bunch . . . I didn't think you could get a hostess pissed off at you but I was mistaken


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Even though I only got the final chapter of dinner, it was a blast. Considering we only had 1 brutha in our group, I felt safe in knowing that if the police showed up, I had a scape goat  Man, you guys are a rowdy bunch . . . I didn't think you could get a hostess pissed off at you but I was mistaken


LOL... funny funny funny... ole valvy was one short of a full deck.. where is he anyways? But as I stated considering you never say anything funny, Tuna, you have to ride on someonelse's glory.. just like that pattie boat you road in on.. LOL... 

And FC.. and his blaz'n boat rails on top of the benzo... the yakmaster... Oh..forgot that was John rid'n on your roof... Mr. 5...


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Huntsman said:


> LOL... funny funny funny... ole valvy was one short of a full deck.. where is he anyways? But as I stated considering you never say anything funny, Tuna, you have to ride on someonelse's glory.. just like that pattie boat you road in on.. LOL...
> 
> And FC.. and his blaz'n boat rails on top of the benzo... the yakmaster... Oh..forgot that was John rid'n on your roof... Mr. 5...



I have the right to remain silent, anything i say could be held against me. Brian it was a great time. I think by the time we left that resturant, it had lost a couple stars.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> Tuna, you have to ride on someonelse's glory.. j


Fact is fact, what Bill said was HILARIOUS. I'm sure he didn't said it to get the glory. I guess you're the only one always looking for one!!!  Man, I'm still going to remember the classic words he said. LMAO!!!


----------

